# Listener für einen JSlider



## IceTi (8. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich habe da ein JSlider. Von dem möchte ich gerne immer die aktuellen Werte bekommen, wenn man dieses bewegt.
Also brauche ich ja einen Action/Change Listener, oder?

Den habe ich auch schon, doch ich erhalte immer eine Fehlermeldung und weiss nicht warum.

Hier der Listener:

```
geschw = new JSlider();
        geschw.setBounds(65, 20, 220, 40);
        geschw.setMaximum(14);
        geschw.setMinimum(0);
        geschw.setValue(0);
        geschw.setPaintTicks(true);
        geschw.setMajorTickSpacing(2);
        geschw.setPaintLabels(true);

        geschw.addChangeListener(new java.awt.event.addChangeListener() {
            public void chancePerformed(java.awt.event.ChanceEvent evt) {
            	geschw.setSelected(false);
            } 
        });
```

Als Fehler erhalte ich:

```
java.awt.event.addChangeListener cannot be resolved to a type
```

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Marco13 (8. Apr 2008)

geschw.addChangeListener(new java.awt.event.addChangeListener()
ändern in
geschw.addChangeListener(new javax.swing.event.ChangeListener()
oder gleich 
import javax.swing.event.*;
drüberschreiben... ... und dann noch ein bißchen was mit "Chancen", die verändert werden.... :roll:  Schau mal hier
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/slider.html
und hier
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/events/changelistener.html


----------

